# Installation Python 3



## Piewo74 (4 Février 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Lors d'un downgrade de Catalina vers Mojave, j'ai perdu mon installation par défaut de Python 3 que j'utilisais pour runner des scripts.
Je sais l'installer mais à chaque fois que je souhaite runner le script je dois le réinstaller.

Quelqu'un saurait comment prendre en compte python 3 par défaut à chaque démarage du Terminal ?

Merci à tous et bonne fin de journée,

Pierre


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (5 Février 2020)

Bonsoir,


Piewo74 a dit:


> Je sais l'installer mais à chaque fois que je souhaite runner le script je dois le réinstaller.


Peux-tu donner plus de détails.. car il suffit de taper python ou python3 dans le terminal suivi du script


----------



## Piewo74 (5 Février 2020)

Bonjour @Diablo76,

Merci pour ton retour.
Dans ma précédente installation j'avais plusieurs choses d'installés comme homebrew, lxml ou requests par exemple. Pour éviter de refaire l'installation ou de taper python 3 ou python tout court j'avais installé le tout qui était pris par défaut mais je ne retrouve plus la méthode en ligne.

Je ne sais pas si je suis assez claire...


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (5 Février 2020)

Ok tu veux donc installer Le gestionnaire de packages homebrew ainsi que les différents modules dont tu as besoin via brew ou pip c’est bien ça ??


----------



## Piewo74 (13 Février 2020)

Hello @Diablo76,

J'ai finalement réussi avec l'aide d'un ami, en attribuant par défaut ces installations lors du lancement du Terminal.
Je peux ainsi runner mes scripts sans avoir à tout réinstaller d'un coup.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (13 Février 2020)

Slt @Piewo74 

Content pour toi   


Piewo74 a dit:


> Je peux ainsi runner mes scripts sans avoir à tout réinstaller d'un coup.



Mais peux-tu me donner des détails, je n’utilise Python quasi jamais via terminal, mais avec Visual Studio Code


----------



## Piewo74 (13 Février 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Mais peux-tu me donner des détails, je n’utilise Python quasi jamais via terminal, mais avec Visual Studio Code



Sans être un spécialiste je crois qu'îl a simplement installé les packages cités au-dessus et Python 3 puis à changer le chemin d'accès par défaut au dossier contenant Python 3.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (13 Février 2020)

Ok je saisi mieux


----------



## Mac à Rosny (29 Août 2020)

Je vais être "un peu" hors sujet, mais je suis dans l'impasse avec Python.

J'ai l'impression qu'il bloque sur le chemin d'accès à un disque externe, dont le nom comporte des espaces.
Je n'en ai pas la certitude, mais il n'a pas l'air d'aimer ça, les espaces.

Ce qui m'embête c'est que, si c'est le cas, je ne vais pas pouvoir modifier le nom de ce volume, car son chemin d'accès est utilisé par d'autres applis. Ca risque de me mettre un foutoir, dont je n'ai pas envie.

Merci de partager vos lumières et me faire une suggestion, si vous avez ça en stock.


----------



## Garkam (31 Août 2020)

Bonjour,
Python n'est pas plus sensible aux espaces que d'autres langages mais en règle générale on évite...
As-tu essayé  de renommer le DD provisoirement pour contrôler si l'erreur est toujours là ?
Qu'affiche le Traceback ?


----------



## Mac à Rosny (6 Septembre 2020)

Merci pour la réponse Garkam.
Merci de m'éclairer un peu sur l'usage du Traceback


----------



## Garkam (12 Septembre 2020)

Mac à Rosny a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse Garkam.
> Merci de m'éclairer un peu sur l'usage du Traceback



Désolé pour ma réponse tardive, le Traceback est simplement le message d'erreur renvoyé par Python, et il faut en général regarder les dernières lignes pour localiser l'erreur.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (13 Septembre 2020)

OK. Merci.
Ca date un peu…
Je vais reprendre les tests.


----------



## Nanardtetard (24 Septembre 2020)

Il faut utiliser des ‘ ou ´´ si il y a des espaces dans les chemins.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (24 Septembre 2020)

@*Nanardtetard*
Aaaaahhhh !!! Voilà ENFIN *LA* piste que je cherchais !!
Merci !!


----------

